# Mal wieder ein BEricht über Spiele im TV...



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Oktober 2014)

*Mal wieder ein BEricht über Spiele im TV...*

Hatten wir ja lange nicht mehr.
Überraschend diesmal aber die Objektivität, mit dem sich "Panorama: Die Reporter" dem Thema genähert haben.
Untertitel "Mama-Shooter".
Besucht wurde eine LAN-Party, die "nicht wie die Brutstätte für Amokläufer wirkt", eine Suchtklinik und natürlich Spieler. Gezeigt wird, wie Eltern "Counter-Strike" spielen und das es Erziehungsratgeber in Buchform für Eltern gibt, die das Spielen mit neuen Medien nicht von vornherein verteufeln.
Lief vorhin auf NDR von 21:15 bis 21:45.
Wer's sehen möchte: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTHfxtyvo2Y
Das sollte sich der Herr Pfeiffer aus Niedersachsen mal ansehen...


----------



## Amon (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mal wieder ein BEricht über Spiele im TV...*

Der Herr Pfeiffer hört sich selber gerne reden. Egal was für eine Schieße er auch labert, hauptsache er labert irgendwas.

Edith:

Hab mir den Bericht gerade angesehen. Super! Endlich mal niemand der mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger kommt sondern einfach mal völlig offen an die Sache rangeht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Mal wieder ein BEricht über Spiele im TV...*

Gar nicht schlecht das Video, nicht der typisch stumpf populistische "so werden Amokläufer gezüchtet" Bericht, die primär von Politikern in Auftrag gegeben werden um bei deren festgefahrenen 50+ Wählerschaft Punkten zu können.
Bald werden solche Personen, die heute Spieler kritisieren, die Minderheit darstellen, die Gruppe der Spieler wird immer größer und die Kritiker sterben zwangsläufig aus, den Wandel der Zeit kann man nicht aufhalten.


----------

